# Future APHA Stud-PICTURES



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

ok so here are the pictures of my 2yr old stud, I also posted pictures of his Dad, Mom, and his 2 half Sisters. The picture of him aren't the best, and they are dirty after playing in the water, sorry. The first picture is him, second is his Dad, Third is his Mom, fourth is his half sister, and the last is him and his half sister, he is in the front and she is following, both just turned 2! You can pick him and his sister apart I don't care! He is a good boy and I love them to death! I have had them since they were 3 and 4 months so they are my world!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

He's APHA broodstock?


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

also he is a link to his parents pedigree

Momma- Cosmopolitan Paint

Dad- Bbf Dr Dixon Paint


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

yes, he is solid bay APHA


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be honest, I like his sire and dam much more than I like him. Of course, the pics are nearly impossible to get a good idea of what any of the horses actually look like, especially conformation-wise, and whether or not they should be used for breeding. But, there's just nothing about the colt that screams "BREED YOUR MARE TO ME!" right now.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Its really hard to critique these pictures. None of them are at correct angles. Better pictures are a must if you want accurate conformation critiques. 
Take pics of the horses you want critiqued with the horse standing on flat, level ground. Balance their stance and take pics of both sides, their rump and back legs (standing safely behind them) and of their front legs and chest. Also, make sure to put the sun behind you so you don't get a glare, and try not to take the pics in a super shady area.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like he will make a nice performance horse Pics are not ones that you can critique conformation:-(. Just wondering why he is still a stud & why if he is,still in a enclosure with mare???:shock:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are him and his half sister in he same pasture? You realize he can breed her, right?

I see nothing about him that I like that I would want to breed to. I don't like the look of his dam at all.

Also, these pictures won't get you the answers you want. You need SQUARE shots of him. Front, both sides, and hind end. Half of his hind quarters and half of his side isn't helping.

Plus, there's no show record. If your going to stand a stallion, you need to start showing and promoting them as weanlings.

When people think of APHA, they think of a colored horse. I don't know anyone that would bred to a breeding stock stallion.

His pedigree is sorely lacking in any big names. A few big names, 6 generations back just doesn't cut it.

I say cut him and save yourself the hassle of ruining a good gelding by leaving him a stud.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> looks like he will make a nice performance horse Pics are not ones that you can critique conformation:-(. Just wondering why he is still a stud & why if he is,still in a enclosure with mare???:shock:


Not just any mare, his half sister!


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

his sister is spayed  sorry forgot to mention that but I will take correct pictures of him today! thank you for the advice! and I do agree, I was looking at his pictures and he doesn't have anything spectacular about him, at least not for a breeding stalllion, but i do think he is pretty .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's definitely pretty (I'm a sucker for a nice bay), but more gelding-pretty, not stud-pretty.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's definitely pretty (I'm a sucker for a nice bay), but more gelding-pretty, not stud-pretty.


 
I agree


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joppatrailrider said:


> his sister is spayed  sorry forgot to mention that but I will take correct pictures of him today! thank you for the advice! and I do agree, I was looking at his pictures and he doesn't have anything spectacular about him, at least not for a breeding stalllion, but i do think he is pretty .


Yes he is pretty, and he has a great tail. Why have the stress and added work of an "okay" stallion that might get bred twice a year when you can have an amazing gelding. These days, with the economy the way it is, the stud has to have it all...conformation, pedigree, show record, personality and a proven producer.

My favorite saying I think of when looking at colts..........."How do you ruin a great gelding? Keep him a stud."


----------



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

does anybody know how I add pictures to this thread?? I hate to start another thread, I am new to this and don't know much.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If you hit "go advanced" itll bring you to a bigger screen. Towards the bottom there is a button that says "manage attachments" and you can upload pictures from your computer files.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

claporte there are plenty of horses that are linebred to their half siblings sires grandsires and so on. I have seen full siblings bred to each other. Now that I draw the line at.
To the OP I do not think that there is a market for a breeding stock APHA stallion. I do not think that a stallion has to have a show record. It helps promote them but the true test will be how well he sires good horses. That will take years to prove it would be much easier getting good mares with a coloured APHA stallion. Shalom


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

None of the breeders I know would breed to a breeding stock stallion. Mares yes, studs no.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> None of the breeders I know would breed to a breeding stock stallion. Mares yes, studs no.


Stud would have to be of top quality,but I would consider a SPB stud to cross on my colored paint mares the same as a AQHA stud.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OP, I sure wish you hadn't started this thread with such unflattering photos of your horse. It would have been prudent to have waited until you had the time to thoroughly groom and present him well. 

It is not too late. Clean him up, pose him well, and then remind people of his age. Unfortunately, until he is mature, it will be difficult to know how he will look. As it stands now, I would agree he doesn't appear a likely stallion prospect.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

As it was mentioned earlier there are a lot of half siblings bred together and these horses are out there. IMO whomever is breeding these horses needs cut.
You can over line breed to the point of inbreeding such as half siblings, and I would Never want a horse bred this way.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> claporte there are plenty of horses that are linebred to their half siblings sires grandsires and so on. I have seen full siblings bred to each other. Now that I draw the line at.
> To the OP I do not think that there is a market for a breeding stock APHA stallion. I do not think that a stallion has to have a show record. It helps promote them but the true test will be how well he sires good horses. That will take years to prove it would be much easier getting good mares with a coloured APHA stallion. Shalom


Hank Wiescamp found the best cross to be full brother to full sister.

I see this horse is a Skipper W way back.

I would not encourage breeding with his horse.

Yes, it takes years....

And how many horses go though killer chutes in those years???


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Ripper good point about Hank Wiescamp. However I think that it would take two very outstanding individuals and someone who knows what they are doing to be successful.
I purchased a 1/2 sister to my stallion to breed to him but only after seeing the foals they produced. Each was a successful mating.
About the slaughter issue. With only about 150,000 horses being exported each year and double that number salaughtered here in USA before the ban I do not see that every horse is destined for the meat market. With 7,000,000 million horses in the US the numbers do not match up.
I am much more concerned that the horse would go to a good home that would care for it well than that it would be slaughtered. Shalom


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Ripper good point about Hank Wiescamp. However I think that it would take two very outstanding individuals and someone who knows what they are doing to be successful.
> I purchased a 1/2 sister to my stallion to breed to him but only after seeing the foals they produced. Each was a successful mating.
> About the slaughter issue. With only about 150,000 horses being exported each year and double that number salaughtered here in USA before the ban I do not see that every horse is destined for the meat market. With 7,000,000 million horses in the US the numbers do not match up.
> I am much more concerned that the horse would go to a good home that would care for it well than that it would be slaughtered. Shalom


I think we will see the slaughter houses re-open in the US.

I had a close friend who was friends with Hank.

In fact Floyd got one of two breeding stallions off the ranch.

Nic Randy Wells was his name.

Floyd taught me most of what I know about breeding and raising babies. He learned from Hank. I talked to Hank on the phone from time to time but, most of my schooling came from Floyd.

What they could not teach me at the time was everyone does NOT need a stud.

And at times you have to make the hard choices.

If you have a less than desirable foal......end it right there. It will come back to haunt you.

And never sell a colt as a stud, geld them.

It get it now.

Never sell a bad foal....

I get that too.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Randy Nic Wells Quarter Horse

I found Nic's pedigree.

I showed some of the foals listed as weanings.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Ripper that is an education no one can buy.
Those Skipper W horses could do anything. That is the way it should be.
A halter horse should be able to do something besides stand and look pretty.
I agree that they will open those plants again. Shalom


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Ripper that is an education no one can buy.
> Those Skipper W horses could do anything. That is the way it should be.
> A halter horse should be able to do something besides stand and look pretty.
> I agree that they will open those plants again. Shalom


I would love to tell Hank and Floyd I get it now......:---(

At one time Hank said if I would geld my stud, I could pick out any two of his proven brood mares.

What a fool I was!!!!!


----------

